# Sealer recommendation for Western Red Cedar



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

I am fixing to build a pergola in our back yard. The wife and I are fine with it turning gray. I'm not real enthusiastic about a recurring maintenance program but i know the drill. I do want to do an initial sealing though.

So here is the question; Is there a product designed to let the natural graying occur and yet prolong the life of the structure?


----------



## LEVELBEST (Dec 28, 2006)

Gus Dering said:


> I am fixing to build a pergola in our back yard. The wife and I are fine with it turning gray. I'm not real enthusiastic about a recurring maintenance program but i know the drill. I do want to do an initial sealing though.
> 
> So here is the question; Is there a product designed to let the natural graying occur and yet prolong the life of the structure?


Gus, I am about to do the same thing in my back yard but I don't want the graying to occur, lol. I want to know what to stain/seal it with so that it won't do that. :thumbup:


----------



## Chuck Kiser (Aug 13, 2007)

*Sealers*

Hi Guys,

I've used alot of these products with good results.

Sikkens Door and Window, clear , satin

It does not let the cedar grey too much though. If you really want the natural look, don't do anything.


----------



## FENCINGTX (Aug 11, 2010)

Let it weather over time. When it turns grey then seal it.


----------



## Calisota (Apr 15, 2011)

It's because of the preservation that the airborne, environmental build up on the surface of the wood (gray matter), is resisted. The only thing that will come close to "having your cake and eating it too" is a tinted sealant. Gray stain product. 

Preservation comes in two methodologies; penetrating and build-up. Now, if I could get a penetrating product as deep as possible into the outer layers of the wood, I may pick up some bonus lifetime to intentionally "grayed" timber. You will have to accept a year or two for the product to weather.

Pure science project now, not recommending anything. Alcohol treatment would constrict and open pores in the outer layers of the wood, immediately apply sealant within the hour. Sponge effect. Deeper possible sealant penetration. Outer layer weathers, inner layer picks up a little extra time.

Yeah. Gray stain. :whistling


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

I have done quite a bit of research on this.

The best product I could come up with is Para Raincoat. It penetrates and it contains wax. Wax as we know is the best sealer known.

I did a project about 12 years ago and although it needs to be re-done, it is still protecting the wood. It should be re-done every 3-5 years I believe. 
It is available in colours, so you could get your grey from the start.

But because it soaks in, there is no stripping or anything required to re-coat. Sikens is sh!t. To re-coat is a nightmare. I highly recommend against Sikens.


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

As a few have mentioned, just use a gray stain. Not one that peels, but one like in the link provided. As it fades/wears off it will weather to gray.


----------



## Fence (Mar 5, 2010)

Just place your lumber in a tanning bed before starting. The UV degradation will give a nice weathered look in no time.


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

Winchester said:


> As a few have mentioned, just use a gray stain. Not one that peels, but one like in the link provided. As it fades/wears off it will weather to gray.


I went to their site. Read the MSDS sheet, etc. Looks like a good product. 

I'd use it. I also just checked the Para Raincoat, and apparently they are no longer putting the wax in it. It is now 100% acrylic.

I'd go with the one you found. :thumbup:


----------



## FENCINGTX (Aug 11, 2010)

Fence said:


> Just place your lumber in a tanning bed before starting. The UV degradation will give a nice weathered look in no time.


Slap some lotion on it and watch it fade


----------



## mjay (Feb 2, 2006)

Gus Dering said:


> I am fixing to build a pergola in our back yard. The wife and I are fine with it turning gray. I'm not real enthusiastic about a recurring maintenance program but i know the drill. I do want to do an initial sealing though.
> 
> So here is the question; Is there a product designed to let the natural graying occur and yet prolong the life of the structure?


http://www.wrcla.org/installation_and_finishing/finishing_cedar_decks/natural_weathering.htm


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

mjay said:


> http://www.wrcla.org/installation_and_finishing/finishing_cedar_decks/natural_weathering.htm


"Without the protection provided by a coating against moisture intrusion, (especially end grain sealing), steps must be taken during the installation process to allow Western Red Cedar to readily dry following exposure to moisture, otherwise the risk of decay increases."


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

I probably should have been a little more patient and tested some of the ideas posted here but I went ahead and assembled the pergola yesterday afternoon with no sealer. I may live to regret that decision at some point but for now it is bringing me great pleasure to sit my old azz under it and have an adult beverage.

I may still get a hair and have it sealed, ya never know what I might do.

Thank you very much for the info. I can always count on you guys to share some great knowledge.:thumbsup:

I'll start another thread with some details on this when I get the chance.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Hey Gus, Pergola looks great. Since you are a tad bit inland from the ravages of a "spit" in the ocean environment, check this product out.

http://www.wolman.com/product_detail.asp?ProductID=13

I have used this for years with great results. Hudson type sprayer or brush.
Works great.:thumbsup:


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

griz said:


> Hey Gus, Pergola looks great. Since you are a tad bit inland from the ravages of a "spit" in the ocean environment, check this product out.
> 
> http://www.wolman.com/product_detail.asp?ProductID=13
> 
> ...


That sounds great. :thumbsup:

Now I feel foolish for assembling it raw. Thanks for that too.:clap::laughing:

I'm old, I think it will out last me no matter. But I am leaning toward sealing it.


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

it's perty and the cedar looks beautiful :thumbup:


----------

